# Dickie Show Shirts?



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have used them. They work great although I have no idea what web site they would b on. Try to google it.


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

I just go one at Midwest horse fair in Madison WI. I have seen a lady selling them on ebay, try that! And yes they are very nice. I used it for my first show and I am now IN LOVE WITH THEM!!!!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying to make them, and selling them. I can do that, but making the ratcatchers (collars) are going to be the tricky part.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought one at the Harrisburg Horse Expo, and I LOVE it. I had a hard time trying to find a regular shirt that fit(apparently hunter people aren't supposed to have a chest). It's awesome, and it's actually 2 shirts in one, as it's reversible. It was the best $25 I've ever spent on show clothes!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

if anyone is interested! 


many colors of english dickies to replace english shirts under your jacket

only 15 and she makes almost any that you are interested in.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooooooo i want!


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

I found one website that have them also

Jacque's_Apparel_Dickies_Front_Page


----------

